# Six Mile Report 2-3-05



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

The big lake report is the same, on the east end there are a few anglers out there catching some smaller walleyes, a few. Some nice however.

For walleyes fish the mouth of Douglas Bay, any where in Wolf Creek, or the mouth of Garrison Bay. Fish in 24 to 40 feet deep off fast drops with hard bottoms and later in the evening seems to be reporting more fish.

For catching or spearing pike, fish the same bays but in the back of them in shallower water.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report
My brother Jeffery and dad been doing well. Don't be afraid to fish late. The bite is real good. They are in 45 to 49 feet of water. They have been out 3 days this week and caught lots of fish. Between our 3 houses we have caught and kept perch and walleyes 14 to 20 inches.

The best area is off the Totten Trail boat ramp. South and East to the deep water.

Use genz worms, neon lites, lunar grubs or buckshot rattlers. Tip them with 1 or 2 minnows. Most bites came at sunset but some bites in the afternoon.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------

